# What is your opinion on 'Waste King" disposals?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

We have a policy that allows a HO to purchase their own garbage disposal if they wish. We do not volunteer this information, but if they already bought it and want us to install it- hey! no big deal.

After our company meeting, our boss made a new rule- No Waste Kings! Period! We do not install them, We do not touch them unless we are removing it and pitching it in the garbage. I must say I agree, I always thought they were a piece of Sh*t disposal anyways.

What is your take on Waste Kings?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I have only put a few in and have had no probs. Are they crap??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Light duty, noisy, and cheaply built compared to ISE.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Light duty, noisy, and cheaply built compared to ISE.


 
I put in some 1hp models and they seemed nice but that was years ago.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

To be fair, the last Waste King I saw was 15 years or so ago. Haven't looked at them since.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here. Was back in the 90's and they seemed ok. A bit noisy but seemed to work well.
Last fall I trashed an old Waste King and replaced it with a 1hp ISE (I forget the model but it was a decent one) and was kinda pissed when I first energised it. "Damn!" I thought until I realised that it was running but it was just that quiet!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Same here. Was back in the 90's and they seemed ok. A bit noisy but seemed to work well.
> Last fall I trashed an old Waste King and replaced it with a 1hp ISE (I forget the model but it was a decent one) and *was kinda pissed when I first energised it. "Damn!" I thought until I realised that it was running but it was just that quiet!*


I remember that same thing happening on my first ISE Evolution installation... :laughing:

The damn thing was too quiet to be running...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Evos are nice. We have noticed the Badger V's are rusting out faster than in the past. 

Seems like everything is being made to last just beyond warranty.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The reason waste kings are noisey is it hits 2700 rpm immediately insinkerators run at 1400 rpm and it hits it gradual. 
Supposedly they are more powerful.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> Evos are nice. We have noticed the Badger V's are rusting out faster than in the past.
> 
> Seems like everything is being made to last just beyond warranty.



The biggest problem we see regularly is the badger 1 freezing when it's not used for a while.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Waste Kings are too bulky, loud and the finish on the shoe will scratch and flake off if you look at it sideways.

Not to mention you're relying only on an over-sized hose clamp to keep them in place.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I worked for a shop that installed only Waste Kings or whatever the private labeled brand they sold. I complained that they were noisy, but the owner said that it was noisy because it was powerful. He bought them because his C-2000 or whatever other group he was a member of got them cheap.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have removed several of the many different labled versions of the Waste King. There method they use to connect to a sink bothers me. Don't seem like a quality unit to me. 

No one compares to the I.S.E. as far as I can tell. Why would you want to install anything else?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Waste Kings are too bulky, loud and the finish on the shoe will scratch and flake off if you look at it sideways.
> 
> Not to mention you're relying only on an over-sized hose clamp to keep them in place.


ISE is only held up with the rubber strainer gasket too, if you think about it. That rubber just snaps on to a lip on very top of disposal, and then the turn ring just pulls it up to seal, on metal sink flange.

I been using Waste Kings now for about 2yrs & thought the same things you all think. But ISE in my opinion has gotten way too expensive. I still install alot of ISE, but I make more money on the WK. Alot of service calls I go on, the customer don't want to spend $250 just for a disposal.

I can buy a 1 HP Waste king with life time warranty for about $150, and I don't even have to put the damn electrical cord on it, cuz it comes with it connected already.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> Ise is only held up with the rubber strainer gasket too, if you think about it. That rubber just snaps on to a lip on very top of disposal, and then the turn ring just pulls it up to seal, on metal sink flange.
> 
> I been using Waste Kings now for about 2yrs & thought the same things you all think. But ISE in my opinion has gotten way too expensive. I still install alot of ISE, but I make more money on the WK. Alot of service calls I go on, the customer don't want to spend $250 just for a disposal.
> 
> I can buy a 1 HP Waste king with life time warranty for about $150, and I don't even have to put the damn electrical cord on it, cuz it comes with it connected already.



Do what you gotta do I suppose, but I won't even offer anything less than a I.S.E. If a person can't afford my prices for a I.S.E. Badger then they are not someone who I would want to work for. I personally prefer people who can afford to buy good products, and pay the bill at the end of the job without trying to make payment arrangements.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The cost of ownership and comfort of ownership will be a factor in repeat sales. 

It kind of reminds me of the General Tire slogan "Sooner or later, you'll own Generals". For quality minded buyers, they usually aren't re purchased, this is what I hear directly from my tire guy.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> Do what you gotta do I suppose, but I won't even offer anything less than a I.S.E. If a person can't afford my prices for a I.S.E. Badger then they are not someone who I would want to work for. I personally prefer people who can afford to buy good products, and pay the bill at the end of the job without trying to make payment arrangements.


If a person don't want to spend alot of money on a disposal, it doesn't always mean they don't have the money, it's just not important to them.

My whole point is, I have had no problems with WK, & don't feel that it is much less superior in quality than the ISE. I carry both WK & ISE and give the customer a choice. 

I put a WK in a basement kitchen last week. The customer only uses the kitchen occassionally. They don't want a $300 disposal, & I gave them a disposal with an 8yr warranty, for the price of a Badger 5.

Believe me, I been doin this over 30 yrs. I know what type of people can afford my services. I give them options. I just replaced a Badger 5 that was in my basement kitchen for 18yrs. I got no issues with that unit, except they only have a 2yr warranty, & you gotta supply & install the power cord too. I carry a Badger 1 & 5 in my truck.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive seen p.o.s. disposals before. I think both waste king and ISE are not in that category but at the bottom end prices their cheapest ones arent great. Even the insinkerater isnt great they are kind of marginal.
But who the hell cares? If you guys are gona install owner supplied stuff then why would your boss care? Will you install any other cheapie disposal but not a waste king? 
Back to your question though my opinion on Waste King is they are ok. I definately prefer ISE Mainly because Ive installed more than hundred for every other brand. I prefer to work on a Chevy but I dont think that a ford is a total P.O.S
How about Faucets do you install Delta but Refuse MOEN? Just wondering To me it all pays the same. Sure I prefer Kohler but Ill install American Standard. 
If you ever do Construction and you get a big job you install whats in contract.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Never installed or removed a waste king. It looks like a giant hose clamp is all that supports the unit, am I right?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Ive seen p.o.s. disposals before. I think both waste king and ISE are not in that category but at the bottom end prices their cheapest ones arent great. Even the insinkerater isnt great they are kind of marginal.
> But who the hell cares? If you guys are gona install owner supplied stuff then why would your boss care? Will you install any other cheapie disposal but not a waste king?
> Back to your question though my opinion on Waste King is they are ok. I definately prefer ISE Mainly because Ive installed more than hundred for every other brand. I prefer to work on a Chevy but I dont think that a ford is a total P.O.S
> How about Faucets do you install Delta but Refuse MOEN? Just wondering To me it all pays the same. Sure I prefer Kohler but Ill install American Standard.
> If you ever do Construction and you get a big job you install whats in contract.


_Most_ disposals we put in are ISE. The only customer supplied items we install are: Faucets, Disposals, Dishwashers, Toilets, Bidets, Sinks and certain shower valves and trim kits.

If they are low grade fixtures and such, we will not install them. Usually after making a recommendation to the client in the event they selected some crap fixture, they usually understand and something better is installed.

By the way, we do not perform much "new construction". We are mainly about Remod's, additions, and service work.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

What is BEST is highly subjective and typically based on opinion, personal experience, and emotional ties to a product and with limited knowledge concerning other products. Each disposal has their drawbacks. Insinkerator ie Emerson is constructed of pot metal for the housing and will rust and corrode. This does not make Insinkerator an inferior product to any other manufacturer of disposals. I just replaced a Pross last week that had a bone go through the side of it. The disposal housing corroded and was very thin. In my mind the Pross is a decent disposal.

Our job is to know the ins and outs ofeach product and propose a product that our clients choose over home center purchased products.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

WasteKing has no self service wrenchette or 1/4" allen indexed port for unjamming...


ISE PLUMBING TIP " electrical tape the ISE wrenchette to the side of the dispoal so it can be found when needed.
ISE offers in home warranty service


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> If a person don't want to spend alot of money on a disposal, it doesn't always mean they don't have the money, it's just not important to them.
> 
> My whole point is, I have had no problems with WK, & don't feel that it is much less superior in quality than the ISE. I carry both WK & ISE and give the customer a choice.
> 
> ...


Badger disposals can be purchased with the line cord alreadty installed


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> What is BEST is highly subjective and typically based on opinion, personal experience, and emotional ties to a product and with limited knowledge concerning other products. Each disposal has their drawbacks. Insinkerator ie Emerson is constructed of pot metal for the housing and will rust and corrode. This does not make Insinkerator an inferior product to any other manufacturer of disposals. I just replaced a Pross last week that had a bone go through the side of it. The disposal housing corroded and was very thin. In my mind the Pross is a decent disposal.
> 
> Our job is to know the ins and outs ofeach product and propose a product that our clients choose over home center purchased products.


Hi Richard- I agree. We study products and do our best to know the in's and out's, pro's and con's to them. We always aim to deliver a quality product to our customer, we also understand money plays a factor sometimes, but we see to it we can provide or recommend something that is not junk and without breaking the bank.

If a customer is hell bent on wanting something that is total crap, we simply do not perform that service. Like I said earlier though, usually after explaining things to the client, they understand.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

HOMER said:


> Badger disposals can be purchased with the line cord alreadty installed


Oh? Which badger model is this? Thanks!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HOMER said:


> WasteKing has no self service wrenchette or 1/4" allen indexed port for unjamming...
> 
> ISE PLUMBING TIP " electrical tape the ISE wrenchette to the side of the dispoal so it can be found when needed.
> ISE offers in home warranty service


 ELECTRICAL TAPE?? That against the codes... suppose to use PLUMBING tape!!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Oh? Which badger model is this? Thanks!


 
Amazon.com: Insinkerator Badger1 1/3 HP Garbage Disposal with Cord: Home Improvement

here's the badger 1 w/cord

my supply house (Hirsch) offers a Badger 5 w/cord.
I will see if I can get an ISE model # the next time I go(if I can remember)


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

HOMER said:


> Amazon.com: Insinkerator Badger1 1/3 HP Garbage Disposal with Cord: Home Improvement
> 
> here's the badger 1 w/cord
> 
> ...


 Yea so they charge you $15 for a cord. What a rip off. Nobody that I know of, around here, stocks the ones with the cords.

Now after all these years, ISE can't come up with a little holder, or pouch, to clip or stick to disposal, to keep that key in. Some of their disposals use to come with a clip, for jamb key, but that was a POS & never held the key for long. It held it horizontal, which made it stick out, & prone to getting knocked off, & lost. All these Engineers can't come up with a way to store that key? Know why? Cuz they want you to lose it. Lots & lots of people I bet replaced the unit, cuz they didn't know better. Where if the key was in full view, many might figure it out. It's all about sales.

And don't even get me started on their instant hot water dipensers, that flooded many kitchens, & ruined many cabinets & floors, including my own.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Yea so they charge you $15 for a cord. What a rip off. Nobody that I know of, around here, stocks the ones with the cords.
> 
> Now after all these years, ISE can't come up with a little holder, or pouch, to clip or stick to disposal, to keep that key in. Some of their disposals use to come with a clip, for jamb key, but that was a POS & never held the key for long. It held it horizontal, which made it stick out, & prone to getting knocked off, & lost. All these Engineers can't come up with a way to store that key? Know why? Cuz they want you to lose it. Lots & lots of people I bet replaced the unit, cuz they didn't know better. Where if the key was in full view, many might figure it out. It's all about sales.
> 
> And don't even get me started on their instant hot water dipensers, that flooded many kitchens, & ruined many cabinets & floors, including my own.


most of the leaking instant hot tanks(any brand) I've found had no supply filter connected to them.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

HOMER said:


> Amazon.com: Insinkerator Badger1 1/3 HP Garbage Disposal with Cord: Home Improvement
> 
> here's the badger 1 w/cord
> 
> ...


I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord already attached and ready to be plugged in. 

I always believed badger gave you the option to purchase a cord, because sometimes the disposal is hard wired.

Your link says 'Cord included' I am quite sure this means a cord in a seperate package is included.

I am going to go on a limb and say that you CANNOT purchase a Badger with a cord attached and ready to be plugged in as it sits.

Happy Sunday Matey!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord. Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached?
> 
> A Badger 1 , 5 or whatever coming _with _the cord that you have to attach it is one thing, but purchasing a badger that already has the cord attached to where all you have to do is 'plug it in' is unheard of. Least I have never heard of it or have saw it.
> 
> ...


I'll sell ya one $1400.00 10% discount for all plumbers who are sharkbite certified.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I give them the "self service wrenchette" and it's up to them to keep up with it or not. I even tell my customers if they lose it, that they can use regular allen wrenches, but most of the ones who keep up with it, don't use it, they call me for service because they aren't comfortable working on it and I am okay with that. 

I think ISE is better and wouldn't install WK because I don't like how noisy they are, also only a few WK have metal mounts and most are screw on plastic. At least the ones that I remove. I am not a WK authority, but I have my personal reasons for choosing ISE as my go to brand.


AAAAAAND...... Only one supplier carries WK. ISE is the "king" around here.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> I give them the "self service wrenchette" and it's up to them to keep up with it or not. I even tell my customers if they lose it, that they can use regular allen wrenches, but most of the ones who keep up with it, don't use it, they call me for service because they aren't comfortable working on it and I am okay with that.
> 
> I think ISE is better and wouldn't install WK because I don't like how noisy they are, also only a few WK have metal mounts and most are screw on plastic. At least the ones that I remove. I am not a WK authority, but I have my personal reasons for choosing ISE as my go to brand.
> 
> ...


I second your motion. We like ISE, and we always keep the badger 5 in stock at the shop because disposals are a hot item around here.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord. Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached?
> 
> I always believed badger gave you the option to purchase a cord, because sometimes the disposal is hard wired.
> 
> ...


The ones that I've installed lately have had the cord pre-wired. I still carry 3' pigtails, but haven't needed them.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord. Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached?
> 
> I always believed badger gave you the option to purchase a cord, because sometimes the disposal is hard wired.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a rookie question and you would be wrong. All it takes is ordering the correct one.

Mark


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord. Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached?
> 
> I always believed badger gave you the option to purchase a cord, because sometimes the disposal is hard wired.
> 
> ...


the line cord is preinstalled
does not use a screw type romex connector for cord, it uses a snap in type.the wire nuts are mechanically crimped,not the threaded type.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

JK949 said:


> The ones that I've installed lately have had the cord pre-wired. I still carry 3' pigtails, but haven't needed them.


Interesting. Where do you get those at my friend? I am intrigued.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

HOMER said:


> the line cord is preinstalled
> does not use a screw type romex connector for cord, it uses a snap in type.the wire nuts are mechanically crimped,not the threaded type.


Homer, this is interesting, we just have never heard of that around here (Michigan). Wish we had the option to getting one with a cord and one without.

I presume that when you buy this, you already know your client is not hard wired.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the few Ive installed seemed to be a lesser quality than what I recommend.

I recommend the viking brand disposal


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Wow that's a rookie question and you would be wrong. All it takes is ordering the correct one.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark- It is not a rookie question, actually I do not know exactly what _question_ you are referring to! The line you highlighted was _not_ a question,it was a statement. All I am saying is Myself, nor the 32 year Master sitting across from me, has ever heard of any Badger disposal coming pre-wired.

We actually have asked for them like this at the supply house, and they never heard of it either.

That's all.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Power Cord Kit 

The Power Cord Kit is easy to install and includes a three-foot UL Listed cord, strain relief clamp, wire connectors and installation instructions. Once installed, disposer plugs directly into a standard wall outlet. This genuine InSinkErator® product meets Underwriter Laboratories Inc. SPT-3 category for insulation thickness and moisture resistance.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Hi Mark- It is not a rookie question, actually I do not know exactly what _question_ you are referring to! The line you highlighted was _not_ a question,it was a statement. All I am saying is Myself, nor the 32 year Master sitting across from me, has ever heard of any Badger disposal coming pre-wired.
> 
> We actually have asked for them like this at the supply house, and they never heard of it either.
> 
> That's all.


Supply houses around here never have the ones with cord attached. I ordered a dozen from Barnette about 2 yrs ago, cuz they had a good price on them, with cord included, & attached. When I got them, they were the ones without cord, even though I asked the sales person several times, about the cord. So I always have known the Badgers can be bought with cord, but have had no luck ever getting one like that. And no one carries them around here, for some reason. Mich supply houses are too cheap to carry both.

I know the cord aint a big deal, but can't understand why a co. would want a new appliance to be field wired. Nothing else is like that. Hot water dispensers, water coolers, even jacuzzi tubs come with cords. Just saying.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> Hi Mark- It is not a rookie question, actually I do not know exactly what _question_ you are referring to! The line you highlighted was _not_ a question,it was a statement. All I am saying is Myself, nor the 32 year Master sitting across from me, has ever heard of any Badger disposal coming pre-wired.
> 
> We actually have asked for them like this at the supply house, and they never heard of it either.
> 
> That's all.


Sorry, this was the rookie question:

_Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached? _

I'm guessing ISE w/cords have been available for at least 30 of the 40-years I've been doing this. The only difference is the model # ends in 71 for hard wire and 81 with UL cord attached. We always went with the 71 and added a pigtail if needed for service but for new work it was with the UL cord attached.

Mark


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nearly every single disposal installed in this area has a hard wire pigtailed to the disposal, no romex metal shielding either. Never could figure out how that was ever legal when everything from the top of a water heater to the joists is supposed to me in conduit or other protective code approved jacket.

More action going on underneath that sink than around the heater, fact... and chemicals to boot.

Needless to say, I've never seen the jacket of romex wire heavily damaged in that type of installation. 



Waste King usually identifies plumbers and their intent long before there's a quality issue with them. 

Why do I say that? Because they priceline against the quality product of ISE and since the Waste King can be bought far cheaper, that means a higher profit margin is to be had while showing the customer "savings" along the way. 

Problem is, the savings is minimal. 


Majority of garbage disposals are used by who? *Women. *Of course, they want something at their use that won't jam or clog up, but who wants something buzzing so loudly that the world stops "truly" while grinding food/vegetation?

The ISE EVO series went after their main target, women. They created a powerful corrosion resistant grinding chamber (stainless steel) that has a rubber boot connection to diminish the vibration effect while operating their disposal. 

Why the noise reduction? Because for one it was loud until the evolution series. 

Now they can carry on a conversation while cooking and grinding without the stark interruption of a device that works quietly and not so obtrusive in its design.

^^^^^

If anyone hasn't figured it out yet, this is how I sell products in the plumbing profession. You think exactly like the marketing that produces the products and you will convince people to purchase them.



The ISE is very commonly installed across the states. They are made not to last, but I pulled out a badger 5 that was 19 years old, still running and had the signs of the pot metal housing starting to give way at the surface above the inside bottom, where food has been slinged at for nearly 20 years. 

Why did it last so long? It was used daily and correctly. Those ISE disposals do not last if used randomly. And when people let food sit and disintegrate in the chamber, not use enough water during the grinding process, not allowing the water to run through after the grinding is done... it ruins them. 


So consider the products you put in your hands and try the car salesman trick to get committals from your customer base...

"Are you installing a product that many plumbers know is not of good quality?"

"Is your intent as a plumber to crank as many profit dollars off the product at the harm of the consumer?" << I see plumbers do this constantly... thinking of the now and never the long term. Long term being job security as the product has a significant or "timed" life due to its lack of quality.


If people buy a Badger 1, they know it's builder's grade. They know it won't last forever.... but it worked for a long time most times. Badger 5 increases the motor strength.

That priceline hits around the $100 mark. 

"For the many benefits the ISE Evolution Series provides, it's well worth the additional cost and I make this promise, You will be shocked in how quiet the operation of this disposal (evolution series) is and being able to operate *without the blaring sounds and vibrations of your last disposal*."


With that attitude, you're being truthful, not deceptive and the customer is getting a valued product. 

Lots of companies are in the disposal business but guess what; this Waste King discussion had more conversation about ISE/Emerson/Evolution Series than what was intended. 

Marketing created by the installers/users themselves.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> the few Ive installed seemed to be a lesser quality than what I recommend.
> 
> I recommend the viking brand disposal


 
are you still using the Viking from 09
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/viking-disposal-5048/

a link to that page came up on google search on Viking disposals


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> Supply houses around here never have the ones with cord attached. I ordered a dozen from Barnette about 2 yrs ago, cuz they had a good price on them, with cord included, & attached. When I got them, they were the ones without cord, even though I asked the sales person several times, about the cord. So I always have known the Badgers can be bought with cord, but have had no luck ever getting one like that. And no one carries them around here, for some reason. Mich supply houses are too cheap to carry both.
> 
> I know the cord aint a big deal, but can't understand why a co. would want a new appliance to be field wired. Nothing else is like that. Hot water dispensers, water coolers, even jacuzzi tubs come with cords. Just saying.


I just checked, _Contractors Pipe & Supply_ in Michigan carry the ISE w/cord if you need one.

Mark


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, this was the rookie question:
> 
> _Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached? _
> 
> ...


 
I can't figure out what was so rookie about never seeing a one with a cord. I have never seen one myself, so if I asked you how long the cord is, does that make me a dumb arse? or just a rookie?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I installed a few Waste Kings over 30 years ago. They seemed like a tough unit back then and as I recall, I even had one in my house for about 20 years. But the mounting bracket was far more clumsy than the ISE. 

I installed a high-grade one back then in a new home and because the lady of the house did canning it failed within three months and I had to replace it on warranty. Water was running right through the bearings.

It bothers me that you can't hear the Evo's. My ISE is about 12 years old and it's auto-reversing SS 3/4 horse - even though it's loud I can forget to turn it off. 

I would never install a 1/3 hp disposer on purpose. Ick.

My favorites are the hardware-store versions that aren't any bigger around than the strainer hole in the sink. They're like a blender. They have plastic nuts that hold them in place and those just rot away or crack. Little screamers!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I can't figure out what was so rookie about never seeing a one with a cord. I have never seen one myself, so if I asked you how long the cord is, does that make me a dumb arse? or just a rookie?


I would say if you do not have an ISE catalog, your supply house and their distributor are not doing their job. How are you going to order the right materials if you don't know what your choices are? It's just like having a Kohler or American Standard catalog in your shop. How do you bid work or price out a job without informed choices? Knowing what materials are available is sometimes as important as knowing your Codes.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The #71 is marketed for resale -- The #81 is marketed for retail.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I can't figure out what was so rookie about never seeing a one with a cord. I have never seen one myself, so if I asked you how long the cord is, does that make me a dumb arse? or just a rookie?


Sorry, I just noticed you are a rookie. No disrespect to your ability but you do lack exposure to things like ordering materials or pricing a job. It's all part of the process, you just haven't needed the information yet. Give it a while and you will understand why it is a rookie question. 

By the way, using a frame of reference, a plumber with 4-years experience is by default a rookie to a plumber with 40-years experience. That doesn't make you a dumb arse, it just makes you less experienced.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, I just noticed you are a rookie. No disrespect to your ability but you do lack exposure to things like ordering materials or pricing a job. It's all part of the process, you just haven't needed the information yet. Give it a while and you will understand why it is a rookie question.
> 
> By the way, using a frame of reference, a plumber with 4-years experience is by default a rookie to a plumber with 40-years experience. That doesn't make you a dumb arse, it just makes you less experienced.
> 
> Mark


The #71 isn't available in my market outside of the Big Box stores.

Corded isn't even an option at any of my supply houses.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> The #71 isn't available in my market outside of the Big Box stores.
> 
> Corded isn't even an option at any of my supply houses.


I wonder if you are just in a smaller market? When you are ordering for stock or production you just specify with or without cord and that's what is delivered. If they don't stock it they will order them in for you. I believe all of the brands have lessen their value by selling to Big Box and online retailers. Now they have to market new models to plumbers as an excuse for selling out the Trades.

Mark


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

HOMER said:


> are you still using the Viking from 09
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/viking-disposal-5048/
> 
> a link to that page came up on google search on Viking disposals


 

yes i am still using it, works 100%.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> Sorry, this was the rookie question:
> 
> _Let me ask this, do you mean the cord comes with it? or is the cord already attached? _
> 
> ...


I was literally asking him if that was what he was saying. That was _not_ a question actually being asked by ME!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

-DUNBAR-#1-Waste King usually identifies plumbers and their intent long before there's a quality issue with them. 

Why do I say that? Because they priceline against the quality product of ISE and since the Waste King can be bought far cheaper, that means a higher profit margin is to be had while showing the customer "savings" along the way. 

Problem is, the savings is minimal. 


#2-Majority of garbage disposals are used by who? *Women. *Of course, they want something at their use that won't jam or clog up, but who wants something buzzing so loudly that the world stops "truly" while grinding food/vegetation?

Now they can carry on a conversation while cooking and grinding without the stark interruption of a device that works quietly and not so obtrusive in its design.


#3- "For the many benefits the ISE Evolution Series provides, it's well worth the additional cost and I make this promise, You will be shocked in how quiet the operation of this disposal (evolution series) is and being able to operate *without the blaring sounds and vibrations of your last disposal*."

#1-So who ever chooses to install a Waste King, is not a quality plumber?
I think WK puts their money where their mouth is by offering way better warranty, like lifetime. Sorry I don't know what planet your from, or if maybe you live in Hollywood, but most people, including me, think evolution is over priced. Not everyone can buy a cadillac, or even wants a cadillac, so atleast I offer other options. Just cuz it's a little louder, don't make it a POS.
Don't get me wrong, I install the evolutions, but I aint gonna push them on everyone.

#2-Oh c'mon, how long is the disposal actually on? Maybe if this is true, then the husbands probably want the WK disposal, so she will, "shut the front door", for 10 seconds while the disposal is on.:yes:

#3-I actually think this is dangerous. I have installed quite a few Evol disposals. I had one customer that almost stuck her hand in there, cuz she couldn't hear it was on. Another customer left hers on over the weekend, while they were away, cuz they could not hear it running. Both these customers had push button switches, that you can't tell by looking at the switch, if it is on or off. So if your a little hard of hearing, this could be a bit dangerous, IMO.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> I was literally asking him if that was what he was saying. That was _not_ a question actually being asked by ME!


Sorry I mistakenly took the double question marks as a question.

Mark


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Truth be known I never push disposers at all. In fact I recall not long ago losing a sale on one simply because after we'd gone thru all the costs, warranties, longevity, etc etc the lady finally aked what I'd install in my own home, so I told her that I'd probably never install one in my own home. They're devices that allow you to flush stuff down the drain that was never intended to be flushed in the first place.

Don't get me wrong, I'd never talk anyone out of having one if that's what they want (not everyone can or will compost) but one of my first questions is, "Will you be using this on a regular basis?" since the ones that fail at thanksgiving are the ones that are only used on thanksgiving when they have a house full of people and tons of dishes to do. Then I always steer them toward a high end product. Not for sales numbers but basically for the same reason I won't sell a "bargain" sewage or effluent pump. Dollars to donuts the "bargain" unit is gonna fail right when NOW is not the time to fail!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#1 - In my area, there are a few questionable plumbers using waste king products, almost ties into their bbb reports perfectly. That's why I said that. 

#2 - That sound difference from the badger 1/5 to the Evolution Series is what is fueling the massive switch to the better product.

#3 - I agree in some cases but the one who threw the switch on to operate has a responsibility to know that and turn it off. Putting their hand inside the grinding chamber shouldn't be done with the switch turned off and the breaker off. That's common knowledge to those who are not plumbers, just consumers/property owners.



You made good points... just don't why you went all rainbow on me with the colors. I did keep 25,000 gays and lesbians moist, 





and cool last year at a pride parade in downtown cincinnati.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.. 60 threads on this disposal subject,,, are they good for septic system? ( am I gonna get shafted and moved?)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.. 60 threads on this disposal subject,,, are they good for septic system? ( am I gonna get shafted and moved?)


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> #1 - In my area, there are a few questionable plumbers using waste king products, almost ties into their bbb reports perfectly. That's why I said that.
> 
> #2 - That sound difference from the badger 1/5 to the Evolution Series is what is fueling the massive switch to the better product.
> 
> ...


I could not figure out how to put my response next to each one of your quotes I was responding too. Thats why I made it your favorite colors :laughing:.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Wow.. 60 threads on this disposal subject,,, are they good for septic system? ( am I gonna get shafted and moved?)


ISE actually makes a particular model for septic systems. I don't recommend them however because customers, being who they are, will not keep up with replacing the chemical cartridge as needed.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe costco sells them but I'll never install one again customer purchased it and we were called back a couple times because the customer wasn't using it right it was a pain I love all insinkerator badger 5 and up


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> I have installed literally hundreds of the Badger series. Never have I came across one with a cord already attached and ready to be plugged in.
> 
> I always believed badger gave you the option to purchase a cord, because sometimes the disposal is hard wired.
> 
> ...


Wrong answer, yes a Badger 5 is available at my supply houses with or without a cord. Call ISE and ask.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Wrong answer, yes a Badger 5 is available at my supply houses with or without a cord. Call ISE and ask.


Had you read my posts _*AFTER*_ I said that, you would realize that I acknowledge that they may be available with a cord. BUT....not around here.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Wow.. 60 threads on this disposal subject,,, are they good for septic system? ( am I gonna get shafted and moved?)


RJ Been on a septic system since 1993 no problems whit a basic disposer! ISE came up with that bogus septic disp to get the unaware home owner on a commitment path for money to keep them buying their chemicals. Not once have I ever had to pump my system. Even if you didnt have a disposer you're still gonna get food particles down the drain just some food for thought.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

azmike said:


> RJ Been on a septic system since 1993 no problems whit a basic disposer! ISE came up with that bogus septic disp to get the unaware home owner on a commitment path for money to keep them buying their chemicals. Not once have I ever had to pump my system. Even if you didnt have a disposer you're still gonna get food particles down the drain just some food for thought.:thumbsup:


 I too brought a home with well and septic. I installed ise disposal and don't have a problem with the septic as I believe finely grounded food do help with the septic batericas(sp). My neighbor down the street bemoans about his failing septic, even with routine pumpings. He was told due to the disposal, caused the problem. Told him that since he and family moved from from the city sewer, you can't dump everything in the sink or toilet, ie; chemical, overuse of bleach, pickle juice, etc. And yes, the ground/soil condition makes all the difference.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I too brought a home with well and septic. I installed ise disposal and don't have a problem with the septic as I believe finely grounded food do help with the septic batericas(sp). My neighbor down the street bemoans about his failing septic, even with routine pumpings. He was told due to the disposal, caused the problem. Told him that since he and family moved from from the city sewer, you can't dump everything in the sink or toilet, ie; chemical, overuse of bleach, pickle juice, etc. And yes, the ground/soil condition makes all the difference.


Well when I built my home I fore warned both my wife and daughter that if if I ever found one sewer rat it that system that I will hang them both by their tow nails!:furious:


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

wyefortyfive said:


> Homer, this is interesting, we just have never heard of that around here (Michigan). Wish we had the option to getting one with a cord and one without.
> 
> I presume that when you buy this, you already know your client is not hard wired.


here in s.e. michigan they are readily available. we mostly use contractor's pipe and supply, but i've picked them up other places.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

huskyevert said:


> here in s.e. michigan they are readily available. we mostly use contractor's pipe and supply, but i've picked them up other places.


I am outside of Ann Arbor. We are not going to drive 30 plus miles to Contractor's Pipe and Supply for a disposal. Good to know they have them with a "cord".

Cp & supply sucks anyways. I would rather go to the dreaded Fergy's then them. To be honest, when buying disposals, this is a case that we usually skip the supply house. The Orange store or Blowes does just fine in this case.

Thanks for informing me though:thumbsup:

There seems to be more plumbers who do not know about ISE badger series with cords, then those who do. As far as service work goes, sometimes we do not know if the clients disposal is hard wired or not. We sure do not go by what they tell us. It is better for us to buy them w/o a cord already attached. It takes us a whole 2 minutes to wire one up anyways.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Most cases I just reuse the wire attached to old unit.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> I am outside of Ann Arbor. We are not going to drive 30 plus miles to Contractor's Pipe and Supply for a disposal. Good to know they have them with a "cord".
> 
> Cp & supply sucks anyways. I would rather go to the dreaded Fergy's then them. To be honest, when buying disposals, this is a case that we usually skip the supply house. The Orange store or Blowes does just fine in this case.
> 
> ...


don't know about Lowes, but "Homer" Depot is overpriced on disposals
they charge $ 85.00 for a badger 1
that's more than what I pay for Badger 5 (without cord :laughing: )
will this thread ever die


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> Had you read my posts AFTER I said that, you would realize that I acknowledge that they may be available with a cord. BUT....not around here.


Sorrryy, didn't mean to kick ya while you're down.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> _Most_ disposals we put in are ISE. The only customer supplied items we install are: Faucets, Disposals, Dishwashers, Toilets, Bidets, Sinks and certain shower valves and trim kits.
> 
> If they are low grade fixtures and such, we will not install them. Usually after making a recommendation to the client in the event they selected some crap fixture, they usually understand and something better is installed.
> 
> By the way, we do not perform much "new construction". We are mainly about Remod's, additions, and service work.


Around my area I guess over 90 percent of garbage disposals are ISE with Waste King coming in second. In other words nearly every bad disposal I change is a ISE While I have installed a few Waste Kings They were not the cheap model but higher priced model and to my knoledge havent heard what POS they were. I just didnt see that while of all the products made for plumbing the only one that would be unfit to install is a Waste King disposal. I have installed G.E. That were builder provided (I guess they give them away or did if you bought a whole appliance package) I thought those seemed kind of crappy. I mean after installing many hundreds over the years I prefer ISE but I still dont think that Badger 1 is that great either. I have put in a lot of high end fixtures that the custumer buys and find a lot of it to be crap vs cheap every day delta or moen . So Im a little puzzled why pick on Waste King? Are they that Bad ?


----------

